# how many mpg do u guys get



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

I Have A 2001 F250 Superduty Long Bed And I Was Just Wondering What I Should Be Getting In Gas Mileage I Have Never Owned A 250 Always 150's Any Ways About What Should I Be Getting In Gas Milage What Do U Guys Get?


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

i have a 99 250 longbed and i am getting 11 in town 13 on the highway....


----------



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

do u pull a trailer or anything


----------



## Ground Master (Feb 11, 2002)

8 mpg when PLOWING with 89' f350 fuel injected 460 auto..............


----------



## UnderTakr (Sep 27, 2003)

I have a 2002 f250 with v-10 and i get 8 while plowing and between 10 and 13 city and hiway!


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

my 04 350 pickup with a KN and gibson exhuast i get about 14mpg av. plowing with plow and sander about 8mpg


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

1999 F250 7.3 PSD 2 wheel drive 16 to 19 mpg lower when the wife is hammering on it.
1994 F250 5.8 about 12 mpg none while I'm plowing 
Drag truck about 2 gallens per 1/2 mile


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I bought my 2000 F350 PSD 4x4 RC LWB durring our big December storm. I had to plow 90 miles of interstate to get home. I got 13mpg while in 4x4 and plowing. I get around 17 city/hwy without the plow on. I am currently testing some chip programs out, so that might get better yet.


----------



## GrassWacker (Feb 3, 2005)

2004 F350 V10 4x4 Dualie with 9 foot rack body. With the 8.5 Fisher plow and the sander on I get a solid 4.5 mpg. In the summer used as primary lawn maintenance towing 16 foot single axle trailer with Walker, 36" Ex-mark walk behind, 21" Walk behind and the usual blowers/trimmers/tool a solid 7.4 mpg. Dead empty down hill with a tail wind exactly at the speed limit on the hiway 11 mpg. But at 12,000 miles a year it takes a long time to pay back that Premium on the desiel motor. And I can change alot of spark plugs for the $1,000 dollars it cost me to replace half the injectors in my 2001 desiel at 117,000 miles (Different job, lots of daily miles then)


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

GressWacker I am just curious, what happened to your diesel engine for you to need to replace 1/2 the injectors? I tried to PM you on this so I wouldn't hijack this thread, but it said you choose not to recieve PM's.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

With my 03 F-350 4X4 reg cab, swr, a far from stock 7.3L PSD/6spd, with 75,000 miles I get about 11-12 while plowing, towing 16,000 lbs(average) 12-13 on hwy, empty 15(if really pounding on it) and as high as 22 running 70 on the interstates. The 97 is a different story, it is a 97 F-350 4X4 reg cab, swr, with a really healthy 460/5spd with 50,000 miles. While plowing it gets 5-6 mpg, running empty 6-7 if I beat on it and and about 11mpg driving really nice, towing (stock class pulling truck) pulling in 3 classes I figure that it gets about 3 mpg.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

With my 2002 F350 CC DRW 7.3 PSD I am getting between 12 to 13.5 mpg, with towing a 4k pound trailer it goes to 11 to 12 mpg. But when I'm plowing it gets rite around 10 mpg, and most of my plowing so far this year has been in 4 X 2 mode.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

My 2002 f-350 7.3 PSD gets around 19mpg plowing and around 25mpg pulling a 7K trailer around town. Its been as high as 32 on the highway.

Actually, subtract 10 and you get the real numbers. I'm using a tuner and it increased my mpg by 2.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I get 10 MPG on a good day with my 5.8 1989 F-250
I have a 3 spd C-6 , so its not real good any day!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

75' Plow truck gets 6-8mpg
96' F350 PDS Diesel gets 14-18mpg
00' Excursion PSD Diesel gets 16-19mpg


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

butler L&S said:


> My 2002 f-350 7.3 PSD gets around 19mpg plowing and around 25mpg pulling a 7K trailer around town. Its been as high as 32 on the highway.
> 
> Actually, subtract 10 and you get the real numbers. I'm using a tuner and it increased my mpg by 2.


What mods do you have to your PSD?


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

Daninline I have a micro tuner, 4" exhaust and use a K&N air filter. I thought that my mpg increase would be better than 2 but I'm a little heavier on the throtttle now.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Butler

Is your truck manual or auto? 4 wheel drive or 2 X 4? What gear ratio is in your truck and? And which tuner are you using?

Thanks for the info becuase I am using the Diablo Sport Tuner, 4 inch Magnaflow exhaust and Mac cold air intake and have only seen about a 2 - 3 MPG increase.


----------



## amsoil man (Feb 6, 2005)

i get around 18 normal and 14 plowing or towing


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

Mo Me Over, My truck is a 4x4 SRW regular cab auto with 3.73 rear end. The tuner is a Superchips Max Micro Tuner. I use a Boss 8'2" V plow and keep about 600# in the back when plowing and as stated get around 9mpg during an average plow. If the snow is wet and heavy it goes down as low as 7. If it is light and fluffy it goes as high as 12. I keep track of my mpg every time I fill the truck up.


----------



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

Mpg varries alot depending on time of year (winter blend gets lower mpg) and how the truck is being used.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

My last Ford Got 6MPG


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Like I said I am doing some program testing, I just made a 440 mile round trip to see some truck pulls so I got some Hwy only figures. First leg I set the cruise at about 77 mph (I was looking for between 75-80). the rpm's were about 2400, I have 3.70 gears, stock size tires, stock exhaust, Tymar intake, 4 position chip. I got 14 mpg. On the return leg I set cruise at just under 2000 rpm which was just under 70 mph. I got 19.1 mpg. Same program for both trips, I just varied the rpm. Weather conditions were the same for each trip as well. I also stayed in "clean" air as opposed to drafting behind any trucks or cars. It seems like 2000 rpm is the "magic" number for economy. This was true for my 96 PSD as well.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

My 93 F150 5.8L got 12MPG around town, 17 MPG highway around 6MPG plowing, my new 04 F250 5.4L only has 320 miles, seems a little thirsty but I think it is way too soon to tell. I'll be happy if it matches the 93!


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

MOW ME OVER said:


> Thanks for the info becuase I am using the Diablo Sport Tuner, 4 inch Magnaflow exhaust and Mac cold air intake and have only seen about a 2 - 3 MPG increase.


2-3 mpg is really all the you should expect to get out of doing mods. My 03 made 472 rwhp last time at the dyno and it still only gets 2-3 mpg better than when it was stock....


----------

